# Amazon Prime Music Streaming Service



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Has anyone else tried this yet? The music sounds like...music! I like some of the standard playlists too. Some of the navigation in the apps are a bit clunky. It will be interesting to see if it works out...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I just loaded it on my Blackberry. I'm hoping the collection increases as well, but a good starting point.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am enjoying this upgrade. My only issue is the lack of updates for Roku. I have a playlist of about 200 songs so far.


----------

